# Grazing on fruit in the garden



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

Maybe it's a sign that we aren't feeding her a balanced enough diet, but this time of year our Vizsla loves grazing on fruit in the garden. She's very skilled at eating just the ripe blueberries and raspberries. The strawberries and currants are easy, and she somehow manages to avoid the thorns on the gooseberries. 

Her most impressive recent trick has been picking (green) apples off the tree. You know that Vizslas can jump well. Picture a Vizsla crouching and then jumping straight up to pick apples that are 5 ft off the ground. Sometimes she needs a retry, but her aim is pretty good. I'll try to get a video at some point. 

Anyone know if there are particular fruits we should be worried about her eating? I recently learned that grapes are supposed to be extremely hazardous to dogs: Can Dogs Eat Grapes?. She hasn't shown any ill effects so far from what she's eaten, but does anyone know if there are other particularly problematic fruits?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Apples are fine, but the seeds are not.
Gooseberries can also cause kidney stones in dogs. Basically some dogs snag a few grapes, and show no ill effects. While others go into kidney failure.









Fruits & Vegetables Dogs Can and Can't Eat


Do you know which fruits and vegetables dogs are safe for dogs to eat? Fresh, frozen, or canned, learn which fruits and veggies to feed and which to avoid.




www.akc.org


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

blueberries, strawberries and raspberries are supposed to be particularly good for her, I feed those every morning to my boys with their breakfast, so may well be that your girl is trying to tell you something. I also make sometimes a smoothie for them (and for myself) where I just add to the fruits some kefir and sometimes 100% peanut butter, yummy. if any left over I make doggy ice-cream for their kongs.
for the apples, maybe try and offer her some in a sliced version from time to times so that she does not think self service is the only way


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is Heifer’s late night snack.
Greek yogurt, fresh blueberries, and a little fresh pineapple.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

I didn't figure out how to upload video here, but here are some still photos that give a good flavor. Now that she's picked all the low hanging fruit, she has to up her game, but she'll still persist until she gets one. As Vizsla owners, you are probably all used to stuff like this, but we still laugh in amazement every time she succeeds. 

Aiming:








First try:








And again:








Finally in reach:








Success!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like she would be awesome at dock diving


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Whoa that’s some real air!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I agree with @texasred, that was my first thought, dock diver material for sure! great photos, she seems to be very determined.


----------

